# Tweeter Breakup Points?



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Two questions,

On the high end (Hz),

When do silk dome tweeters generally break up?
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-900


When do ceramic dome tweeters generally break up?
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-866

Thanks!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Silk domes "break up" over a broad area normally starting at 14khz or so. Being a soft material - just doped fabric - the breakup isn't really an offensive issue at those high frequencies. If you look at the tang band's response you'll probably see the generally rise in the top octave. 

Harder materials have a more defined breakup. That ceramic dome as you can see breaks up around 22khz. The audibility of this breakup's effects are pretty debatable - it's not really in the audible passband at the very least. I personally have difficulty hearing above 15khz.


----------

